

Three.js - cockpit demo - kapilkaisare
http://jensarps.github.com/cockpit.js/demo/three/

======
logikal16
This looks great!

(1) I like how the spaceship shakes as you enter Earth's atmosphere. (2) As
someone else mentioned, integrating Google Earth would be really cool. (3) Not
sure exactly what happened, but I'm pretty sure I flew _into_ the moon:
<http://i.imgur.com/GsNHM.jpg> (notice the space on both the bottom left and
top right corners)

------
jsiarto
This is cool -- but for pitch control, the down arrow key should pitch the
nose up and up arrow key should push the nose down (this is how the controls
of most simulators and actual aircraft work)

------
tel
C'mon, I tried crashing into the earth and didn't burn up in the atmosphere.
This is a terrible simulation! </sarcasm>

(Super cool! But I wanted to ask how you were rendering the background. The
earth, when you get up close to it, has this really interesting noise pattern.
What is causing that in the rendering? I'm using Chrome on OS X.)

------
novalis
Is there something that can be done to avoid this random skips while running
.js graphic related demos, no matter what browser I try it in it always does
this irritating "skip" action. Does it have to do with render timing no being
properly fixed ? Either way, nice demo.

------
nkassis
Awesome demo. This would be even better with the new mouse lock API
[http://dvcs.w3.org/hg/pointerlock/raw-
file/default/index.htm...](http://dvcs.w3.org/hg/pointerlock/raw-
file/default/index.html)

------
playhard
Add Google Earth? it would be awesome!

------
ghost91

       [1]    320 segmentation fault (core dumped)  firefox

------
jsavimbi
That was really cool, thank you.

------
robinduckett
uhm...? All I see is a black screen and a texture that moves slightly when I
move the mouse.

Edit: You can downvote me all you like. See if you can count how many fucks I
give.

Edit 2: Ya, I can see how this is so impressive it should be on the front
page: <http://i.imgur.com/i6q3H.png>

~~~
daeken
What you're seeing is a bug. There should be an Earth that you can fly
over/around. However, the reason you're being downvoted is that you're being
an ass.

~~~
robinduckett
I wasn't an ass when I initially got downvoted, however, I refuse to stoop to
you people and your imaginary points.

